# £1 or 1 Euro coins



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Have the potential to caused an early morning head ache for someone


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Townie alternative to a crop circle?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chinese puzzle. Love it. :? 

Ray.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

How did they nick the motorhome parked in the middle?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> How did they nick the motorhome parked in the middle?


I don't know but I hope it wasn't insured with Comfort 'cos that occurrence is bound to be excluded :lol:


----------

